# ​I would think poetry is pictured words, but not...



## questioner (Mar 20, 2017)

*​I would think poetry is pictured words, but not poetry. It is told that a picture introduces words in pictures and then it's art,w**here does the word art come into play?** I am thinking that as in scripture the words are more than just words, they are truth's which we the reader sometimes questions, because they see and understand it differently. Mary had a little lamb, it's fleece was white as snow, and everywhere that Mary went the lamb was sure to go. Could that sentence be poetry in words instead of pictures, yet say's the same thing?  questioner*


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 20, 2017)

I believe you are getting tripped up on the poetic characteristics. Poets do not have the luxury of having one thousand plus words to explain their settings or develop characters, so they must pain a picture with their words. See, It's not the picture that is introducing the words, it's the words that introduce the picture.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 20, 2017)

Read through a poem.  Consider what sort of picture the words are presenting.  One of the true glories of the written word is that the reader's imagination is set free.  Their preceptions and thoughts are not bound by an actual, physical incarnation of a picture.  This is what this is...Poetry and prose both leave room for dreams.  Readers know where the components go, but the details and subtle variations are given to the reader's imagination. 

 It is the difference between reading the book and seeing the movie.  Different senses and regions of the brain are engaged.  And science has proven that reading engages the brain on a much more profound level than a passive activity like watching or looking does.  Reading and writing are not passive activities, they engage the senses on a global level.  

Poetry's power rests in its inherent potency, each word absorbing the weight of its context and definitions.  Consider a timber line, trees few and far between, the forest disappears and you see the individual trees, the stars above, and a veil of forest stretching down the mountain. Yet, the poet doesn't have access to the luxurious forest further down the slopes, they have to utilize what is within reach along the timber line.  Still, poets can weave worlds that are stunning.  The key is knowing how to make the most of the few resources one has.  Poets build upon the stars.

e.g.

By sea, through a tide pool door, Blinkken, guised as an otter in sleek silver white,
departed from Nappland’s cobalt shore as Lullaby sang, an aching echo from afar.
The Firefly Tide, a gentle lap upon his toes, Blinkken watching the tide pool bright.
Beacon, a Glasslight Crab, whose shell of lightning struck sand held pure starlight.


or

Back, a fleecy darkness across the sky, a Storm Black Ram.
A sheep of peace quieting thunder’s roar to a gentle rumble.
Craggen Fell above Violet Dell, home of the black lamb.
It was there the Wendigo took them, the Ram, the Dam.


----------



## questioner (Mar 20, 2017)

*I see and partially understand, and I write to learn how to write where the reader understands what they said. Yet ,because words explain the sentence and paragraphs as well, I am having trouble understanding what the order is, ABC or 1234?The words themselves create order within the sentences as does the paragraphs, since words have many ways to be understood, it is hard to put the sentences together plus the paragraphs as well, then the reader interprets what they think they said. I have went overboard to understand creative writing, I now see I am writing for information and questions about writing.

I also see writing as basic information  of questions and answers and one can go so far as to try to understand the correct way to writing in many ways to write. I see no order even in creative writing as well. I have went overboard with what I think creative writing is all about and must back up and go by the original writing orders. Thank you for listening to me. questioner*


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 20, 2017)

Context can help with things like this.  Consider how the parts help to support and enhance the whole...It is the difference between theory and practice.  There is order to the process, but each writer's process is unique.  And it is because of sheer diversity that there is no wrong way to write.  You just need to know what species of writing you like to work with...Poetry is a differnt species than prose, prose being the easier of the two to categorize.  Poetry by its very nature is elusive, almost like smoke when you try and define it.


----------

